# Crockapoo



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL it has been fun  seeing posts this week about bitey puppies, so as encouragement have a look through old pics or post some of the new generation of shark toothed mad puppies just so that everyone remembers the pain and the fact that it is something puppies do and dogs mostly don't.

Looking through my pics I don't have many - surprising really  - but the evidence I do have is the older dogs probably suffered more than me


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

OMG Maggie was so small only 1 year ago. Where did the time go?


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Aw, such cute pics! I guess I should start taking some biting-in-action pics!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is the missing link, we need teeth like Inzi's to discipline these little sharks.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> This is the missing link, we need teeth like Inzi's to discipline these little sharks.


I do think that pups learn best from dogs... Inzi had to be taught manners  she was a crockacollie (all puppies have teeth)
Puff (JR) would have nothing to do with her, Hooch would play and Inzi made his life pretty miserable - although he ate her every now and again and she did eventually learn


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Here's my crockapoo


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love him - it is the wide eyed excitement of the  attack!
This is the moment to give him a tugga toy, waggle it a little and hope that he decided puncturing it is more fun and getting you. If he goes for you stand up and walk quietly away completely ignoring him. If he jumps at you stand still and look away from him.
Does he know 'uhuh' as a 'that is not right' signal yet?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A young hairy Ralph & a baby bitey ruby!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

lovely hairy Ralph, when he was still much more black 
I cannot remember who used to call these _lie down and eat each other games_ - 'teeth knitting', but mine still do it on occasion and I always thing of that term as I listen to the castanet teeth clicks punctuated with that singing they do as they play!
Teeth are a normal part of dog play, they just have to learn to use their teeth gently.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy putting Boycie in his place. This went on for the first week I must admit I thought I had made a mistake getting another. I just let them sort themselves out no injuries all noise. They became best of pals quite quickly.
Poor Poppy did go through it.


https://youtu.be/ua0KVeoIRs0


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't have many teeth shots - but just remembered these from a couple of years ago


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Marzi - thank you! I will have to try that (the tug toy). He doesnt know 'uhuh', but he is learning 'gentle' while playing. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A rare one where he found a non human victim, normally I would have been the one being attacked.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love that these pictures show how much teeth are a part of dog play and I hope they will reassure puppy owners that the whole crockapoo thing is a normal stage - as they grow up their needle teeth drop out and they do eventually learn that people and teeth do not go together.
Ages ago someone posted a video of their two dogs playing racing/chasing fighting play in the woods... Obi and Roo? It was brilliant because when the older dog had had enough he ended the game but just using subtle calming signals that younger Roo immediately responded to. As I remember it he turned his shoulder towards her and gave a little body shake. That was it - game over.
I think with all puppy biting calmness is always a better response than squeaking, shouting or running away - it is just difficutl to remember this when the puppy is imprinting his teeth in you or your clothes!


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

This thread made me smile and I have a funny picture to share with you. Little Olly is changing his teeth and I laughed when I downloaded this picture the other day playing with his best bud Chester the Chocolate Poo. Love the gappy top jaw


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant picture - thank you for posting.
Olly does look somewhat like those dire warning pictures you see in dentist's waiting rooms


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wish I could have gotten a picture of Maggie when she was changing teeth. At one point she had a very gummy smile cause she had lost all the little baby teeth at the front bottom pretty much all at the same time.


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

He does doesn't it Marzi LOL and Barb it was pure accident as its with most of my photos, these poo's are never still for more than split second xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Olly's Mama said:


> He does doesn't it Marzi LOL and Barb it was pure accident as its with most of my photos, these poo's are never still for more than split second xx


I know what you mean mine are just a blur not still for a moment  Picture upside down again x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love ollys gappy gummy growly face!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That one of Olly is a classic. Olly's Mama take heart we are huge fans of blurred photos here, most of us have tons of them, most of all me.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love the Olly one, and Rufus looks so savage!! amazingly considering how much of a crocapoo Dudley was I haven't really got any - most other people with pups at the time had sweet cuddly pups so I didn't see it as something to celebrate! here is one of him dangling from the camera strap though!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab photos and fun thread ... oh those nippy, chewy puppy days  so much fun xx


----------

